# Colorado Drop Camps



## fishermans (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm looking at going on a drop camp in Colorado this elk season. I've been looking at NW Colorado and GMU's around Steamboat Springs, Meeker and Glenwood Springs. I'm leaning toward a muzzleloader hunt but, a 1st season rifle hunt would also work. Does anyone have any experience with an outfitter in those areas the past couple years? Any info would be helpful.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I dont know any outfitters in that area but i would do which ever season is better with the moon. I like that area you speek of.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Some years ago(7-8)my wife and I had great success with Art Gurule.http://www.onlinecol.com/sd/sch/004.htm
We packed in with him 3 times.We each shot nice bulls 2 of the times and were skunked the third time.Good tents,good gear provided and good guy.He has mules and as he told me once after I had said I feared we'd have trouble reaching a 6 point I had down-'if you can get there,my mules can'.And did.
Times change so no idea at all of his prices/operation/areas presently except a USMC buddy who had packed into 'our' area on his own said the forest service had recently opened the only trail to ATVs.At that time though,Art had a number of good areas.
It's in your area you described though.If you contact him,say 'hi' from Dick and Betsy.


----------



## fishermans (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the information Duckp. I'm still looking for an outfitter and will keep researching.


----------

